# PF Secret Santa 2021



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

*Welcome to PF Secret Santa 2021!

Entries for 2021 are now closed. *










We are thrilled to be back for yet more fun and festivities and hope that plenty of you will join in.

@Torin. and I are mad enough to want to run SS again for another year. All official SS threads will be started by myself or Torin.

*Please read the below rules and regs before signing up, even if you have participated in previous years:*


*Players MUST* have minimum 100 posts and 6 months on the forum to join in - I'm sorry if that means some people cannot play, but we need to make sure that people are regularly involved with PF. Participants should be regularly active on the forum throughout the coming months (please log in a few times a week to ensure you don't miss anything and we can get in touch if we need to).
Maximum capacity of 70 separate dogs - first come, first served.
50p via PayPal (friends and family) is required per individual dog playing - and must be sent to [email protected] (please put your username and the dog's name in the comments on Paypal). Please also ensure that a private message has been sent to Sairy when you do this (see below). In the event of non-compliance with the rules the 50p will NOT be refunded. The collected money will hopefully go to charity providing that all participants receive their parcels and we do not end up having to send out emergency parcels.
There will be deadlines (see below) so please stick to them. Please please PLEASE only sign up if you can commit to the deadlines - we really do not want to have to spend time chasing you and it is not fair on those who stick to deadlines if you do not.


*Deadlines:*
*Now- 24th September* = Participants thread - sign up sign up!!! (assuming you have been good this year……)
Send your details, (Name, Address, Dog participating, number of parcels wanting to send/receive, ie you could have 3 dogs all wanting to send and receive or 3 dogs wanting to send one parcel and receive one parcel) by PM to ME only, along with your 50p (per parcel receiving) by Paypal (friends and family) to the above email.
If details *and* monies have not been received by Sept 24th then sorry you will have missed the boat this year.
If you have participated in SS in previous years then please let us know who you bought for so we can try to mix it up.

*24th September - 8th October* = Likes and dislikes. Tell us about your pooch - if by the 8th of October no details have been posted then sorry you will have missed the boat this year, your name will be removed from the list.

*8th- 12th October* = you will receive a message telling you who you are buying for from either Torin. or myself - whichever of us contacts you with your present receiver will be your primary contact for the duration of this year's SS.

*12th October - 1st December* = BUY BUY BUY BUY - minimum spend £5 not including postage.

*15th November - 1ST December* You need to post your parcel. Once posted take a picture of proof of postage (date included) and PM the message to either myself or Torin., whoever was your primary SS contact.

*22nd - 25th Dec* - Time for your woofers to open their parcels. Pictures of the opening to be up by 28th December at the very latest

*25th - 28th Dec *(or as soon as all pictures of opened parcels are up) - time to guess who your SS was. All guesses to have been made by 28th December.

All gifts must be wrapped - doggies love the paper shredding time!!
Make sure to include a clue as to your identity in your parcel for your receiver to guess.
Participation in the PARCEL RECEIVED thread, PICTURES of openings and participation in the who sent to me/ guessing thread are COMPULSORY and should be done in a timely manner - please do not keep your SS wondering if you have received/opened their parcel.
Failure to comply will result in you being placed on the naughty list for next year, meaning you will not be able to participate!!

I know life can get in the way, but PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do not join up if you know you won't be able to meet all of the deadlines. If your universe goes all squiffy and you are having issues then please try and make the time to send a PM to your SS contact. Members look forward to this all year and it's a shame when it goes Pete Tong!
Lastly ---- ENJOY ENJOY ENJOY!!! 










Participants

Sairy - Holly
Torin. - Cadvan
Linznmilly - Milly & Honey
Rosie64 - Chip
StormyThai - Thai
SarahH - Nooka
SarahH - Puzzle & Fly
Teddy-dog - Teddy
Picaresque - Gelert
Pinklizzy - Biggles & Darcy
Mrs Phas - Foglia
Mrs Phas - Falcor
JoanneF - Timber
Emlar - Rufus
Mum2Ozzy - Ozzy
Edinoodle - Bramble
Edinoodle - Bumble
Pawsonme - Jasper & Izzy
SusieRainbow - Reena & Bobby
ForestWomble - Bungo
Apollo2012 - Apollo
Bluejay - Gwen & Frodo
Bluejay - Hiccup & Rory
Tillystar - Tilly
Tyton - Samuel
Tyton - Kahn
Simplysardonic - Rogue
Simplysardonic - Gypsy & Vanya
Simplysardonic - Echo


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bungo would love to join in please!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Can we play?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Timber says he has been a very good boy all year and would love to be included please.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes please yes please yes please!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Chip would love to join please , he has been very good this year


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

Rufus is very excited to join in! He was only 8 weeks old last Christmas so can't wait for his first proper one


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes please!!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes yes yes!!! Teddy loves a secret Santa!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

oooh been looking forward to this thread appearing  Hope my two are okay to join again, will send money over in a little while! :Happy


----------



## Mum2Ozzy (Dec 21, 2020)

We'd like to play please!!!


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Ooh we'd like to play again please!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Falcor and Foglia say yes please 
They got very excited last year


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Bobby and Reena have been very good ths year and would love to join in again! They loved their presents and treats and mum loved shopping.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Well obvs we will be joining in! 
Fly is always on Santa Paws's naughty list but the other 2 make up for it so we should be OK


----------



## edinoodle (Oct 18, 2019)

Ooh count us in!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Gelly and I are both on board


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi all, I have updated the OP with the participants so far - remember your name will not be added until you have sent me a PM and paid your money via Paypal. 17 participants already though isn't bad going.

For those who played last year please (if you haven't done already) could you send me a message with who you bought for last year so that we can make sure you don't get the same dog again. Thanks


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ooh I've been waiting for this thread. Apollo would love to join again


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

We're not the only ones thinking of dog Christmas! Had my first order for some christmas collars today (as well as some collars for pygmy goats!) I've been singing christmas songs whilst making them 







Love this ribbon, I think Jasper needs a new christmas collar too so he's all smart for santa paws


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> We're not the only ones thinking of dog Christmas! Had my first order for some christmas collars today (as well as some collars for pygmy goats!) I've been singing christmas songs whilst making them
> View attachment 475852
> 
> Love this ribbon, I think Jasper needs a new christmas collar too so he's all smart for santa paws


That is a beautiful collar, I love it.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Participants list updated - we now have 21


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Just bumping this up so that it's easy to find for people who only have forum time at weekends


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

A few more participants just added. 10 days left to sign up folks. Don't be forgetting now :Finger


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Me & this one would love to join in again.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey folks, we've had a decent sign-up so far. I'm just going to tag some people who played last year and have not yet signed up for this year. This is in no way me pressuring you to sign up, just to make you aware of the post in case you haven't seen it.

@Tyton 
@Jason25 
@ShibaPup 
@Boxer123 
@Veba


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

We'd like to take part, I know we struggled to participate properly in 2019 as OH was in & out of hospital but this year can't possibly be as bad!

To make things easier I'm going to double up on the dogs- Rogue & Echo can share, as can Gypsy & Vanya.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

I haven't really been around - not sure how people would feel but if no one has any objections, happy to take part. 

Be nice to have something to look forward to after a miserable few months


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

We won’t be joining in this year as hooman is still saving for the new boxer HQ so finances are tight.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ShibaPup said:


> I haven't really been around - not sure how people would feel but if no one has any objections, happy to take part.
> 
> Be nice to have something to look forward to after a miserable few months


How's that lovely pupper of yours ?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Boxer123 said:


> We won't be joining in this year as hooman is still saving for the new boxer HQ so finances are tight.


Ooh exciting. New boxer HQ is obviously very important.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

ShibaPup said:


> I haven't really been around - not sure how people would feel but if no one has any objections, happy to take part.
> 
> Be nice to have something to look forward to after a miserable few months


I have no objections. I myself haven't been around an awful lot either but if you can commit to posting and taking part in the SS threads then I have no issue with you taking part, as a regular and trustworthy member from previous years.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks, @Sairy . As I said last week I feel a bit guilty as not really been around in the forum in recent months (and had some huge decisions to make recently) But I do love Secret Santa (best part of Christmas for me!). I expect most old hands will remember my big fluffs....they tend to make an impression lol.

If folks are happy about me joining in again, I'd love to: just two parcels this year though.

I'll get monies and details and things sorted out tomorrow.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Not for us this year sorry, I've got too much work on at the moment and it's only going to get busier over Christmas etc. Thanks though


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

We took a big step yesterday, so hopefully Rex will be well accepted into the dogsquad by the time Christmas rolls around so they can all wear matching outfits


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> We took a big step yesterday, so hopefully Rex will be well accepted into the dogsquad by the time Christmas rolls around so they can all wear matching outfits
> 
> View attachment 476260


Love his foxy toy, he's rather gorgeous too!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> Love his foxy toy, he's rather gorgeous too!


Thats his cuddly Hiccup!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Thats his cuddly Hiccup!
> 
> View attachment 476266


Ahh I see the resemblance! Did you make him? ( well,obviously you made Rex)


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> Ahh I see the resemblance! Did you make him? ( well,obviously you made Rex)


:Hilarious:Hilarious
My mum made cuddly Hiccup - took considerably more skill than my baby growing antics did!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious
> My mum made cuddly Hiccup - took considerably more skill than my baby growing antics did!


How lovely! I made my first grandson loads of toys and clothes, one of the best things about being a granny.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Milly made a not so subtle hint about PFSS last night and brought out a particular friend from last year;









Amazingly, still intact, still squeaky… She did have to pull his hat off though. Just because she could.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Milly made a not so subtle hint about PFSS last night and brought out a particular friend from last year;
> View attachment 476276
> 
> 
> Amazingly, still intact, still squeaky… She did have to pull his hat off though. Just because she could.


Reena loves those stuffingless toys, they will be on her list for sure as her current ones are squeakless and tatty.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> Reena loves those stuffingless toys, they will be on her list for sure as her current ones are squeakless and tatty.


That's the good thing about taking up sewing, I suppose. I can do squeaky toy surgery.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> Reena loves those stuffingless toys, they will be on her list for sure as her current ones are squeakless and tatty.


Chip loves them too , but looses interest once the squeaker is out


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bungo is another who loves stuffingless toys, I like them too, he doesn't try gutting them (I think I've let him watch too many Ancient Egyptian programmes about mummification as he practises on stuffed toys  )


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I already have 3 possible boxes, of various sizes to depend on what we buy, all stashed away ready for our SS parcel


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

BlueJay said:


> We took a big step yesterday, so hopefully Rex will be well accepted into the dogsquad by the time Christmas rolls around so they can all wear matching outfits
> 
> View attachment 476260


congratulations! Welcome beautiful babba


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I love watching the SS threads though obviously can't participate  
Penny has a little more proving herself yet anyway - see if she's really *that* good


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> Reena loves those stuffingless toys, they will be on her list for sure as her current ones are squeakless and tatty.


Echo ADORES soft toys, although if they have stuffing she does at some point remove it all & then carry the sad little deflated scraps around.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi folks. Just to let you know I will get the likes and dislikes thread up tomorrow. Sorry for the delay. Had such a crazy day today and only just got back from teaching classes.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Oh, and entries for SS are now closed :Stop


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Likes and dislikes thread is now up folks


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Getting excited for the buying now!!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

So close! Shopping fingers are itching


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Just three more likes and dislikes to go up. @mrs phas foglia and falcor and @edinoodle potential pup. Folks you have until Friday to put them up so this is just a gentle reminder.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> So close! Shopping fingers are itching


Same here. Got some treats for my two from Amazon. Very nearly put one bag to the side for our SS, then thought, best not, in case SS recipient is allergic to the something in the ingredients.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> Same here. Got some treats for my two from Amazon. Very nearly put one bag to the side for our SS, then thought, best not, in case SS recipient is allergic to the something in the ingredients.


I went down to the dog shop in the village yesterday, I so wanted to start the SS shopping but had to resist!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Looking forward to finding out who we are buying for!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Aldi have their pet sale on at the moment, lots of toys and things, giant and small 
They were a godsend last year, when I got a certain giant to buy for. After all, just where can you get reasonably priced giant snugglies?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi folks. All likes and dislikes are now up. @Torin. and I will be sorting out the SS's over the weekend so not long for you to wait now before you can start shopping


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Oooh can't wait to see who we are buying for this year


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Stand by folks, you will be getting a message with your SS on this evening :Nailbiting


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

ooh exciting!  *refresh, refresh...refresh*


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

EEKK :Woot


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

*FAO ALL SSers*

@Sairy and I are adding a rule, which will be added to the main post, and included in the recap in the PMs.

_Old postage rule wording: Don't forget, your parcel must be sent by 1st December at the absolute latest._

*New postage rule wording: Parcels should be sent between the 15th November and the 1st December. *

Please contact whichever one of us is your SS elf this year if you suspect you'll miss this postage window in either direction.
enguin


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Let the shopping.......BEGIN!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Everyone should have their PM(s) now


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Time to get shopping. I think my bank balance might take a beating this month :Greedy


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Yay, spreadsheet & research time!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

@mrs phas please could you pop a picture up of Foglia and Falcor on the likes and dislikes thread so everyone can see who they are.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Sairy said:


> @mrs phas please could you pop a picture up of Foglia and Falcor on the likes and dislikes thread so everyone can see who they are.


Have done so, in the post itself and named 
One day I'll get it right


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

mrs phas said:


> Have done so, in the post itself and named
> One day I'll get it right


Great thank you


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I am UPSET with shopping shopping around now because there's so much rad halloween stuff about, but I keep having to remind myself not to get anything for my gang, and that it's secret santa, not secret spooky swap


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

BlueJay said:


> I am UPSET with shopping shopping around now because there's so much rad halloween stuff about, but I keep having to remind myself not to get anything for my gang, and that it's secret santa, not secret spooky swap


I'd totes take part in secret spooky swapsies


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

My first box of SS goodies arrived today


----------



## edinoodle (Oct 18, 2019)

I went to my favourite pet shop today and bought so many things!! I think I’m nearly done shopping already, which is exciting but terrifying. I’ve also used it as an excuse to buy so many things for my two that they definitely didn’t need!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I’m having a hard time explaining to a certain canine that actually these things I’ve bought aren’t for him


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

picaresque said:


> I'm having a hard time explaining to a certain canine that actually these things I've bought aren't for him


Yes I put my bag down at the bottom of the stairs and some naughty pointy-nosed thief nabbed something from inside! Luckily it was unharmed and he handed it over without much fuss.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Sarah H said:


> Yes I put my bag down at the bottom of the stairs and some naughty pointy-nosed thief nabbed something from inside! Luckily it was unharmed and he handed it over without much fuss.


Our poor doggos. Their patience will be rewarded.


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

I havent started yet! Waiting for payday on Thursday


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I haven't started either, except ideas in my head. Will get going soon though.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm not at home right now, so I'm not able to start but hope to get going soon!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I’ve got a couple of bits in. Always on the look-out for more though.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> I've got a couple of bits in. Always on the look-out for more though.


I've got 2 each for my recipients so far, & got a load of stuff bookmarked for payday on the 29th!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I’m going to have to start thinking of my clue as that’s always the hard part lol


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Catching covid has definitely messed up my purchasing plans! I've got some ideas in mind though.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

pinklizzy said:


> Catching covid has definitely messed up my purchasing plans! I've got some ideas in mind though.


Sorry to hear that. My bro and his family, plus my dad and stepmum have all had it. Get well soon.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

picaresque said:


> I'm going to have to start thinking of my clue as that's always the hard part lol


I've had a few ideas for mine, but they're either waaaaaaay too easy, or waaaaaaaay too ambiguous. :Bag :Bookworm


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> I've had a few ideas for mine, but they're either waaaaaaay too easy, or waaaaaaaay too ambiguous. :Bag :Bookworm


My first Secret Santa I was like 'ok this isn't that hard' but then you have to do it again and you realise you have nothing


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I think my favourite clue was the year I sent a lock of Holly's floof to @Rosie64 's Chip


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sairy said:


> I think my favourite clue was the year I sent a lock of Holly's floof to @Rosie64 's Chip


Yes I remember that , it nearly baffled me , it was a good clue HARD but good 

I am hopeless at thinking of clues , they are usually way too easy


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Clues are soooo hard. I've done all my good ideas before.

I think my favourite clue was for @Sairy last year. She guessed it instantly, but as it was an inscription in a book, I had to explain the whole dog SS, with clues concept to the author...thankfully he thought it was brilliant, and not that I was a complete fruitloop lol


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Tyton said:


> Clues are soooo hard. I've done all my good ideas before.
> 
> I think my favourite clue was for @Sairy last year. She guessed it instantly, but as it was an inscription in a book, I had to explain the whole dog SS, with clues concept to the author...thankfully he thought it was brilliant, and not that I was a complete fruitloop lol


We still read that book to George. It's one of his bedtime stories.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Clues are soooo hard. I've done all my good ideas before.
> 
> I think my favourite clue was for @Sairy last year. She guessed it instantly, but as it was an inscription in a book, I had to explain the whole dog SS, with clues concept to the author...thankfully he thought it was brilliant, and not that I was a complete fruitloop lol


Thats absolutely adorable!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

We've been shopping today. I've bought a few things also one more doggy in the family this year. 
The little cutie in the middle other 2 are my clients dogs.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well , I WAS finished with my SS shopping until Chip found them and decided one item was his .
He knew he shouldn't have it , he didn't bring it into the living room as he normally does he took onto my bed instead 
which he NEVER normally does , little toe rag lol.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Rosie64 said:


> Well , I WAS finished with my SS shopping until Chip found them and decided one item was his .
> He knew he shouldn't have it , he didn't bring it into the living room as he normally does he took onto my bed instead
> which he NEVER normally does , little toe rag lol.


Nawww it was obviously something so good that he just couldn't resist. Bless him.


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

Had an argument with Rufus this morning who ran away after finding one of the SS gifts!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

A couple of things have arrived and I'm getting The Look because Bungo really wants whatever's in the box.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Happy Halloween, spooky friends!
That means we're one month closer to Christmas


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

BlueJay said:


> Happy Halloween, spooky friends!
> That means we're one month closer to Christmas
> 
> View attachment 478705
> ...


That is ace! Has someone been digging???


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I am ashamed to admit I haven't done as much as I usually do so far! We have our wedding day on Saturday so we've had so many little things to get organised and buy and am slightly behind in my SS prep! I have ideas though so just need to get going and do some shopping once the madness is out of the way :Hilarious


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Teddy-dog said:


> That is ace! Has someone been digging???


GRAVE DIGGING


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

BlueJay said:


> GRAVE DIGGING


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious who's he burying this time?


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I went up into the loft for unrelated reasons today, but I got the xmas wrapping paper down while I was up there


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Just ordered some schtuff, yay! I'm a bit behind this year but making up for it now.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Sairy said:


> Just ordered some schtuff, yay! I'm a bit behind this year but making up for it now.


I'm trying to think of new clues....it gets harder every year!


----------



## edinoodle (Oct 18, 2019)

I actually have no idea what to do for a clue. Every time I think of one and suggest it to my partner its either too obvious or impossible. I need to find a middle ground  I've finished my shopping, just need to get wrapping paper!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

My shopping has started! I was telling a friend today what I bought, she is almost as excited as me ...


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

My clues are always obvious :Hilarious I’m rubbish at thinking of them!


----------



## Mum2Ozzy (Dec 21, 2020)

It's my first time and I have no idea what to do for a clue


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Mum2Ozzy said:


> It's my first time and I have no idea what to do for a clue


If you have a look at past years opening presents threads you can see what clues people have done in the past if you need ideas


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Mum2Ozzy said:


> It's my first time and I have no idea what to do for a clue


Look towards the end of this one there should be some https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/pf-secret-santa-2020-prezzie-opening.534036/page-9


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I have bought my first SS thing!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

A bunch of stuff arrived today and Holly got very excited. I felt awful telling her she couldn't have any of it!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've got a few bits already but the first online thing arrived yesterday & I'm super excited for the recipient!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

My shopping is all done AGAIN and half is wrapped , got to find the right size box , I have some empty boxes but typically none are the right size


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Rosie64 said:


> My shopping is all done AGAIN and half is wrapped , got to find the right size box , I have some empty boxes but typically none are the right size


I've taken a whole load of boxes from the local supermarket so I'm hoping some will be the right size, the rest will do for the rats, rabbits & the box ripping Malimutt.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I’m getting there… slowly.


----------



## edinoodle (Oct 18, 2019)

simplysardonic said:


> I've taken a whole load of boxes from the local supermarket so I'm hoping some will be the right size, the rest will do for the rats, rabbits & the box ripping Malimutt.


That's such a good idea, I was wondering where to source a box from!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

edinoodle said:


> That's such a good idea, I was wondering where to source a box from!


I find the independent ones more likely to have a 'box area' if you have one of those locally, ours has a designated box area where customers can just load them up to take home


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

We are well on the way with shopping and I have a selection of various size boxes.My 2 are doing well out of it because I keep finding things they would like too.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> We are well on the way with shopping and I have a selection of various sizes.My 2 are doing well out of it because I keep finding things they would like too.


I wanted to take my Zooplus order up to £39 for the free delivery so I felt compelled to add a few extra goodies for my lot.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I'm home from my trip home to meet new family member, so I'm actually starting to plan and buy for my SS now! I'd been intending on buying some bits whole I was home, but for some reason all the petshops in that part of London are only opening at 10 or 11am on a standard weekday, which didn't work out.

I've been keeping boxes for a while, but I need to check the measurements on them re. parcel size cost brackets (the other year I was like 1cm out and they very nicely told me to go home and repackage).


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Yay! Zooplus order has arrived, only ordered it Weds!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm all done...I just have to wrap, think of a clue (could take a while) and then box it all up


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I went up the city today & have added to the stash, I'm just about finished bar getting something for the hoomans, which is always the hardest bit!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I've got a few bits to arrive in the post but then should be done buying! Just still stuck on clues...hmmmmm...


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

We had a delivery earlier of yummy stuff. Holly was very put out when she wasn't allowed any of it. Mean mum I am!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

The doggy SS are all sorted & in their boxes waiting to be wrapped, out of reach of prying pups, but unfortunately no matter where I put them my daughter's kitten keeps having to be fished out!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I _thought _i was done, but I keep seeing bits and thinking OOH, THAT'D BE NICE :Arghh


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> The doggy SS are all sorted & in their boxes waiting to be wrapped, out of reach of prying pups, but unfortunately no matter where I put them my daughter's kitten keeps having to be fished out!


So some lucky person may get a kitten in their parcel? I do hope it's me.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Which shops are people buying their bits from? I'm finding ideas for non-food presents hard (not helped by the two half-decent local petshops to me basically only selling food).


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Torin. said:


> Which shops are people buying their bits from? I'm finding ideas for non-food presents hard (not helped by the two half-decent local petshops to me basically only selling food).


Well, I had to go to Pets at Home yesterday for a giant crate, so I may have slipped a toy in too … and I bought something from Amazon.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> The doggy SS are all sorted & in their boxes waiting to be wrapped, out of reach of prying pups, but unfortunately no matter where I put them my daughter's kitten keeps having to be fished out!


Ooo I wouldn't mind getting a kitten 



Torin. said:


> Which shops are people buying their bits from? I'm finding ideas for non-food presents hard (not helped by the two half-decent local petshops to me basically only selling food).


viovet.co.uk
Paws.com
[email protected]


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am all done gifts bought , wrapped and boxed just got to think of a clue , which I am stumped on , I am never any good with this bit


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> I am all done gifts bought , wrapped and boxed just got to think of a clue , which I am stumped on , I am never any good with this bit


I loved your clue you sent me in 2018.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you @Tillystar but I am sorry to say that I don't remember what it was , can't remember what happened yesterday let alone 3 years ago lol


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

Torin. said:


> Which shops are people buying their bits from? I'm finding ideas for non-food presents hard (not helped by the two half-decent local petshops to me basically only selling food).


Ive bought from Pets Corner, Zooplus, B&M and TK Maxx.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Last couple of bits ordered (yes I ended up ordering more stuff, just can't help myself!) and I think I have my clues sorted too! Time to get wrapping


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, thanks to the misadventures of a certain kitten I had to buy replacements for a couple of things, he'd had a good chew on them

Dogs are happy, they have extra treats now!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

There just might be something stinky in my secret Santa box:Angelic
Foglia and falcor are going mad trying to get upstairs into the spare room


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Dear Santa Paws,

I've been a very good boy and haven't stolen anything or opened things that have already been wrapped this year (...so far) and am even friend to babies so I clearly deserve all the presents ever, thanks.

Woof from Frodo x


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Got my clue sorted.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Last pressie ordered. Should be here tomorrow. Then on to the wrapping.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Teddy doesn’t get chance to steal anything as it’s well out of his way :Hilarious I’m so rubbish at coming up with clues so I apologise to my SS in advance!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Had my last bits arrive today, now to buy some wrapping paper and source a box!  Have an idea for a clue too, that's normally what I struggle with most!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

PawsOnMe said:


> Had my last bits arrive today, now to buy some wrapping paper and source a box!  Have an idea for a clue too, that's normally what I struggle with most!


I actually thought of new clues this year! Have been reusing the same ones for a while!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm quite excited by my clue


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am still stuck on what to do for a clue


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Last pressie arrived this afternoon.


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

Ive received a parcel for Rufus.... dont recognise the handwriting or return postcode.... is someone super organised and sent already....?!? I'm excited!!!

Edit - Just opened the box to check and yay! It is! Thank you to our sender! Im hiding it away so we aren't tempted to open early


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm so behind everyone else! Covid and now long covid has really ruined all my plans  I promise my SS I will have it done in time though!!


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

Rufus enjoyed the outer box!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Oooh I will get the received thread up ASAP so that people can post that their parcel has arrived.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi all, parcels received thread is now up

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/pf-secret-santa-2021-parcels-received.541996/

Please post on the thread once you receive your parcel, but don't post when you send yours!

@Emlar could I be a pain and ask you to pop your pictures on the thread just so that they are all together?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

pinklizzy said:


> I'm so behind everyone else! Covid and now long covid has really ruined all my plans  I promise my SS I will have it done in time though!!


Hey, you can't help being ill. Even if you are late, I'm sure your SS won't mind, given the cirumstances.


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

Sairy said:


> @Emlar could I be a pain and ask you to pop your pictures on the thread just so that they are all together?


No problem, will do it now


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

There's a bunch of parcels currently on the move! Try not to do what I did one year when I was so caught up in putting my parcel together and posting it that I forgot a different one would be arriving for us :Hilarious


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Just waiting on one more thing I ordered to arrive & then I'll be ready to post!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

As parcels are now arriving it's best that we don't discuss where we are at with shopping/posting anymore. Don't want to give the game away


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I miss secret santa for the dog I must remember next year.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi folks, just a quick reminder that today is the last day for posting. You should have all received a message from myself or Torin. if you haven't already told us your parcel has been sent. We are aware of a few minor delays, but please (if you haven't already made us aware of this) let us know. And remember to send us proof of postage once your parcel has been sent.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Can’t wait for teddy’s to arrive!!!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I have been informed by OH that a special parcel has arrived!! I’ve just finished my last walk of the day so should be home soon!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Ooh I do love it when parcels arrive, seeing all those happy faces


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

Rufus got his Christmas jumper today, all ready for the big day! Hes not so sure as he's never worn anything before. But lots treats and fusses won him over


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Cad's SS present from @Teddy-dog last year is really hoping to see a second festive season. Maybe his other eye will last that long :Hilarious


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Torin. said:


> Cad's SS present from @Teddy-dog last year is really hoping to see a second festive season. Maybe his other eye will last that long :Hilarious
> View attachment 480208


His face in the bottom corner :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Torin. said:


> Cad's SS present from @Teddy-dog last year is really hoping to see a second festive season. Maybe his other eye will last that long :Hilarious
> View attachment 480208


haha I'm sure it's got some life left in it! I'm glad it's lasted quite well though. Love Cads little face in the corner


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> View attachment 480248


Aww adorable.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Official countdown begins! 10 days to gooooo


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> Official countdown begins! 10 days to gooooo


Yes, very exciting. Just one parcel left to be received. Not the sender's fault - we've had some issues with couriers this year :Meh


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

Exciting!!!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I actually had a dream last night that I opened all the dog's secret Santa presents early and then panicked and tried to wrap them back up  I'm obviously a bit too excited if it's invading my dreams!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I really hope that final parcel gets here by tomorrow at the latest!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

ForestWomble said:


> I really hope that final parcel gets here by tomorrow at the latest!


It's on its way. Keeping fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Reena thought Christmas had come early last night, she got herself trapped in the dining room with 'the parcel'. It looked as though the temptation was almost too much, she'd obviously tried, and failed, to get at the contents. So she _might _go on the naughty list next year!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> Reena thought Christmas had come early last night, she got herself trapped in the dining room with 'the parcel'. It looked as though the temptation was almost too much, she'd obviously tried, and failed, to get at the contents. So she _might _go on the naughty list next year!


Nah, she fought off the grinch who was trying to pinch it!! Good list for sure


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Nah, she fought off the grinch who was trying to pinch it!! Good list for sure


Ooh, I never thought of that, what a brave little girl!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

How many more sleeps mummy??


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sam had to make a video last week for an advent challenge he was completing. It eas to be of him unwrapping a present.

He really struggled with the concept of opening presents BEFORE Christmas. Every inch of his expression was saying.....but Mummy, it's not Christmas yet!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Tyton said:


> Sam had to make a video last week for an advent challenge he was completing. It eas to be of him unwrapping a present.
> 
> He really struggled with the concept of opening presents BEFORE Christmas. Every inch of his expression was saying.....but Mummy, it's not Christmas yet!


Ha ha, bless him <3 Definitely on the good boy list


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi all!

IT IS TIME!!!! :Woot:Woot:Woot

Present opening can commence from today to Christmas day so you don't have to wait any longer if you cannot contain your excitement.

Please post pictures by the end of Christmas day so that guessing can then commence. 

*Excited:Joyful*


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Well going back to 2018 I've been the first to open every year except 2019 @MontyMaude Hector & Hilde beat me so should I keep the tradtion?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Tillystar said:


> Well going back to 2018 I've been the first to open every year except 2019 @MontyMaude Hector & Hilde beat me so should I keep the tradtion?


Go on ..... you know you want to!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> Go on ..... you know you want to!


I do, it's looking at me from next to her bed


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Tillystar said:


> I do, it's looking at me from next to her bed


:Hilarious:Hilarious So tempting!! I'm saving Ted's for Christmas Day as I don't feel very Christmassy at the moment!!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

We might for the first time be opening a day early this year as I'm working Christmas eve night so my daughter won't be here Christmas morning and really wants to watch Apollo open his presents


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

We might open Christmas eve for the first time as well, as it'll be much easier to do once George is in bed and out of the way.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

We're going for Christmas Eve Eve. But for er less festive reasons. I'm addicted to an idle gaming phone thing that is having an event over the weekend and will want my phone to be running that during the limited time. So 24th gets PF more photos and videos :Hilarious

I'm doing a family walk this afternoon though, so after then.


----------

